
Why kernel development still uses email - bootload
http://lwn.net/Articles/702177/
======
taspeotis
Previous discussion [1].

    
    
        Why kernel development still uses email (lwn.net)
        294 points by dankohn1 19 days ago 
    

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12620468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12620468)

